# Double T kennels in KS



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Do any of you guys have dogs from this kennel or know anything about them? In the market for a new pup. I like the looks of these dogs. Need a dog that can sit in the catails and be Quite.. When ducks are working....And a good phesant dog. Any info on sires/dams, good breadings let me know...


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I looked at there website and it looks like they run a pretty tight ship. Looks like most Females are British titled and imported and it looks like they play the HRC and AKC HT game with most of there males. Looks like they Have most of there health clearences.

If your set on a British lab there are a couple of MN breeders that have some nice dogs as well, if your not set in stone on the British deal then there are countless breedings out there from American HT and FT lines that sute your needs just the same .


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks browdog, will keep you in mind. I look for somebody with a pup from these guys.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's my 9 mth old Double TT puppy out of FTCH Leadburn Viceroy X FTW Leawyn Lainne. He's a great dog in all respects but very soft which wouldn't fit the bill for many. Viceroy placed 2nd in the 2008 British Nat'l Championship and his sire, FTCH Willowyk Ruff, won it the year before. Willowyk Ruff sired 6 of the 50 dogs that ran in this years Championship...pretty impressive. Viceroy's still in Scotland but Haynes has semen from him if you're interested in going that route. There's another guy on this board that has one from Double TT that has done very well in those MUGS events with his. He's more way familiar with Haynes and his other dogs so hopefully he'll see your post and can help you out. Good luck on your search.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

I was thinking about going with "spud" as the sire. But not sure on the Dame yet need to call the kennel and get some info.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Daveb thats a real good looking dog IMO.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice lookin pup. I might need one.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks, guys. He's not too tough to look at. Hopefully, he'll be a real fine looking specimen when he fills out.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I think another one to check out might be Tall Grass Kennels here in SD. Check them out on web. I actually don't have or know of anyone who has one of their dogs but in looking at their site..they have a very high class site and beautiful dogs of the british type. By the way they seem to conduct their kennel, training and breeding practices, They portray a very positive image. If I were to purchase a british style lab-I would have them pretty high on my list to visit. Actually my sister (i think) put a deposit on a spring pup and said she had super conversations with the people.
Just another option


----------



## TPL (Oct 7, 2008)

I own a double T dog and secured one for a friend who is six months old and just begining training. The dog I own is a Ruth/Apache breeding and my friend's is a Ruth/Spud dog. I've talked with the gentleman who trained Spud and has nothing but good things to say about him. Ruth is a slight dog with incredible pace, which she handed down to my dog and the other one. My dog is very, very steady and quiet, two things that came natural to him.....I've never had to work on it much. My dog handles pressure well and is very eager to train. I'll have a better opinion on what kind of dogs Ruth produces if I see the same things in my friend's puppy. My dog has a giant motor, hunts and trains very, very fast and has good stamina. The negatives include a mouth that is almost too soft and, although adequate, the marking ability is not exceptional. At least not consistently exceptional. I'm overall happy with the product and Haynes is ok to deal with. These two dogs are very good in the house and very clean. I have some other info on some of his dogs if you want to PM me.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Tpl- Thanks, for your help. How was your traing on this Dog did it go fairly smooth?? I plan on traing this dog myself. With fowldog sytem. This is not the first dog I have trained. But the dog I have now "bless his heart" will not be quiet in a duck blind if the ducks are working. He is a great upland dog. I think he needed more practice as a pup.


----------

